# big fine for toledo poachers



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Follow up on prior thread, Not how I want my picture in the paper!!

Posting the picture on the DNR website?? Dumb and Dumber.


2 deer poachers get record $13,277 fine
Photo
Investigators found this photo of Justin Angles on the Ohio Division of Wildlife Web site. Angles was fined for poaching.

Zoom | Photo Reprints
By STEVE POLLICK
BLADE OUTDOORS EDITOR

If you're going to brag about poaching a trophy buck, you'd better have about $15,000 to back it up.

That is how much two men have been ordered to pay in fines and costs, including a record restitution penalty of $13,277 under a new state law, after they were convicted of illegally killing a celebrity white-tailed deer in Side Cut Metropark in early October.

The deer was a large-antlered, 15-point buck known to some Side Cut fans as "Big Boy" and to others as "Stickers," said Steve Thomson, a wildlife investigator for Ohio Wildlife District 2. It was among the most-often photographed and familiar animals in the park's ever-growing deer herd and was featured in The Blade last year.

It had been aged by a state wildlife biologist at 8 1/2 to 9 1/2 years old.

"Many people were instrumental in bringing these two to justice," Mr. Thomson said. He cited assistance from wildlife photographers, wildlife watchers, deer check-station operators, several sporting goods store employees, meat processing employees, and a taxidermist.

Photo
A 15-point buck, known to some as Big Boy and others as Stickers, was among the most photographed animals at Side Cut Metropark. Two men were convicted of poaching the deer.

Zoom | Photo Reprints
The men convicted of illegally killing the deer are Justin Angles, 20, of Fostoria and Dan Mahoney, 20, of Akron. Both are students at the University of Toledo.

__________________
Chuck knows ducks----------------------------OhioWaterfowler.com Field Reporter
View Member Profile Send Private MessageSend Email Find Member's Threads Find Member's Posts
[Offline] BD

Avatar / Picture

ELITE OW MEMBER
Registered: 01/31/07
Posts: 1,315


Unread post Today at 09:30 AM Reply #2

Reminds m


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a damn shame. That boy needs a good a$$ whoopin' !


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

It is a shame...really burns my nerves.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking buck...A shame it was'nt taken under legal conditions....Some people must be born with stupid written on there forehead...Glad they got what they had comming....JIM..........


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I.B.P. Meat box....Select


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

See what a nice rack will do to people, what idiots.Bet it hurts to be that much lighter in the wallet.


----------

